# stumps on Lake Livingston



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The low water has uncovered some old stumps on the South end of the lake that I used to see when they stood above the water.
One is just 2 to 3 " above the water as you come out of Beacon Bay marina and about 60 yards from the docks as you enter the lake from the protected harbor.
I think the area is called preacher's hump, it is a bad one and barley visable where many boats will be traveling.
The other I know of is between the hump and the point where the aforementioned stump is out in the middle of the lake. Probably beside the river channel, it is just about 2" above the water and very hard to see.

My GPS was out of juice but blueyescowboy did get them marked, maybe he will post GPS coordinates.
Some of you may remember this one it used to have some cross branches years ago and stood up tall enough to see.

These are both very dangerous water hazardous that could inflict damage and maybe injury because they are where most people travel fast and do not expect any hazards.


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks SS, hopefully Ken will post those coordinates. 

-LP


----------



## cody p (Aug 25, 2010)

What about marking with pvc like we do in the bays?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I had nothing to mark it with and was on my way in to meet someone, but I will take some jugs with me next time out to do so.
Most of us on Livingston do not cross between two jugs(trotline) or especially go near a single jug as it often marks a stump.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks, Loy ... you're a good sheperd, for the lake!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks Loy!


----------

